# Bernstein's Divine Dozen Sacred Choral works.



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What are the works included in Leonard Bernstein's "divine dozen" masterpieces of sacred choral literature? The the copy of Bernstein's St. Matthew's Passion (Bach) I just purchased includes a track where he talks about the work. In it he notes that Bach's Passion According to St Matthew is a revered masterpiece, "perhaps one of the divine dozen in all of musical literature." It seems here that he does not really have a specific dozen in mind, but I wonder what they would be.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

yet another 'list' question.

As usual, any of a number of the Usual Suspects:

The earlier modal polyphonist crowd:
Guillaume de Mauchaut
Dufay
Allegri ~ Miserere
Palestrina
Monteverdi

then....
Bach B-minor mass / St. Johannes Passion
Vivaldi - Gloria
Mozart - any number of masses other than the final requiem
Beethoven ~ Missa Somemnis
Verdi ~ Requiem
Brahms ~ Ein Deutches Requiem
Leos Janácek ~ Glagolitic Mass
Benjamin Britten ~ War Requiem

etc.


----------



## suffolkcoastal (Feb 28, 2012)

For me
Taverner: Any of his masses
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
JS Bach: Mass in B minor
any of F J Haydn's Great Masses
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Schubert: Mass in A flat
Bruckner: Mass No 3 in F minor
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor
Holst: Hymn of Jesus
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi & Missa Sabriensis
Britten: War Requiem


----------

